# Last Third?



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Funny question, does the last third of your cigar typically taste the best or worst or in the middle? I ask because typically for me the least enjoyable part of my cigar is the last third of it. It’s not brand specific, it’s like that on almost everyone. Only a few times have I ever really just enjoyed the last third as much as the previous two thirds. 95 percent of the time I smoke robustos, not sure if that is why. Just curious if others feel the same or not.

I am not really good at describing the tastes or anything like that. My palate is not refined enough to tell you why I like something over the other. I just know if it is great, good, meh or not worth smoking again.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm with you man. That's why I prefer robusto and toro sized because anything shorter and it's like I am smoking half a cigar


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to feel the same, last 1/3 was always bitter no matter what i was smoking, good friend and very long time cigar smoker told me i was smoking too fast, i slowed down my cadence and no more bitter endings.
Could it be your doing the same thing?


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I get through a robusto in about an hour. I try the one puff per minute routine give or take. I don’t think it is to fast, but I could be wrong. As I said I almost always smoke a robusto because that is a 50 to 70 minute smoke for me and about all the time I have. I will try to keep that in mind next time to make sure.

I am not saying I hate the last third, it just isn’t that enjoyable. If it is a smoke I started off not really liking I hardly ever make it much into the last third before tossing it.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> I'm with you man. That's why I prefer robusto and toro sized because anything shorter and it's like I am smoking half a cigar


I agree! I might try smoking Churchill's or other longer skinner smokes just so I have more smoke to enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The final 1/3 is usually the best part of the cigar for me.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I used to feel the same way. Now it seems like it's either the best or the worst depending on what I'm smoking. Most of the time now I really enjoy the last third.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

For me,the last third usually tastes the best if I didn't smoke it too fast. In the final third the cigar always seems to ramp up the flavor and really come alive. I have to remember to keep my cadence at the end because the flavor keeps me coming back for more. YMMV

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep , last third is my favorite, as long as it didn't get mushy..

if you chuck the nub, It's like finally getting to the center of a tootsie pop, then throwing it way..

As was said before slow it down. Try intermittently purging the cigar . That will clear out some bitterness.

But if you still don't like it, who cares..Chuck it, it's your smoke. 

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Any length of a cigar can have issues in the last 3rd....usually because the cigar hasn't been in the humi long enuff....the cadence has gotten quicker....not enough ash to insulate the heat....a variety of reasons can be the cause. I rarely have a cigar that smokes too hot in the last part cuz I rest them where all of the tobacco is at optimum RH....JMO


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Well I took all the advice I read this evening. While the last third still wasn't the the most enjoyable, it was the second most enjoyable part. The middle third was the least. My cadence was slower, I made sure to leave more ash and purged often. It was more "work" but helped. Got it down to this before I pitched it.

View attachment 217890


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IMHO the smoking pace, is very important, especially on larger ring & longer cigars. Also, how you puff is important. Slow, long sipping puffs, rather than sucking on it like a vacuum, will keep the cigar cooler. I cannot explain why, but when you puff too strongly and heat the cigar up, it tends to build up tar and nicotine on the tobacco at the end of the cigar (the last third) and that's the reason, the final third can get very bitter and harsh.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Each third has a different personality. 
I like them all.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> IMHO the smoking pace, is very important, especially on larger ring & longer cigars. Also, how you puff is important. Slow, long sipping puffs, rather than sucking on it like a vacuum, will keep the cigar cooler. I cannot explain why, but when you puff too strongly and heat the cigar up, it tends to build up tar and nicotine on the tobacco at the end of the cigar (the last third) and that's the reason, the final third can get very bitter and harsh.


Exactly! This is why I prefer a very open draw. When all the stars align - quality tobacco, proper RH, easy draw, good burn - it only takes a slight pull to get a mouthful of dense smoke, preventing the cigar from overheating. OTOH, if you're inclined to still pull hard or puff like a chimney regardless of draw resistance then an open draw may work against you.


----------



## MediaMogul (May 28, 2017)

There are certain cigars were the last third is extremely enjoyable - Once I started paying attention, I agree on the cadence, if I'm smoking too fast its usually the reason the nub is bitter.

There are some good tips on here though, I didn't realize the importance of leaving some good ash on there!


----------



## Fireman162 (May 15, 2018)

When I first started smoking cigars I felt the same, and often wouldn’t even finish the last third. That’s about where I would stop. But I also noticed that a lot of times it would feel like it was getting hotter on the inhale (which to some extent seems unavoidable as the distance between your mouth and the burn decrease), and the cigar would seem to get very squishy. I slowed down my smoking overall, but especially slowed down a little more on the last third. That definitely seemed to help. And, it may just be my imagination, but being a little more intentional on the last third about taking deeper, slow steady pulls seemed to make a difference for me as well. Whether it was just one or both of those things, I’m not sure. But I definitely enjoyed my cigars more afterwards, and now I normally smoke them all the way to the nub.

I also am not sure how much of a difference this makes specifically for the last third, and you may do this already, but learning to let my cigars age a bit in my humidor at my preferred humidity, has made the entire smoke more consistent and enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I have really only enjoyed last 1/3 of CC’s, primarily because so much of the wrapper aroma comes into play. My favorite part of most pipes and cigars are usually the 1st half. Don’t know why, just is. My cadence is pretty slow as usually takes me well over an hour to smoke a Robusto. For me, larger than 50 RG requires too aggressive of puffing for me to keep the wrapper burning.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting coincidence: two days ago I smoked two cigars. The first was a CC robusto rested for over a year. It lost taste after the first half. The second was a NC short robusto, gifted to me about two months ago and rested only since then. It smoked great right to the nub. I'm not sure what to make of it except that cigars can vary from one smoke to the next. When they don't smoke well to the end, however, in my experience it's usually the last third that loses flavor.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Any length of a cigar can have issues in the last 3rd....usually because the cigar hasn't been in the humi long enuff....the cadence has gotten quicker....*not enough ash to insulate the heat*....a variety of reasons can be the cause. I rarely have a cigar that smokes too hot in the last part cuz I rest them where all of the tobacco is at optimum RH....JMO


Could you explain this to a noob?
Thanks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mark in wi said:


> Could you explain this to a noob?
> Thanks


As the tobacco burns it turns into ash that covers the end of the burning material...the ash will act as an insulator as well as bringing the heat down ...keeping at least an inch of ash cools the end of the cigar. A lot of hobbyists will constantly flick that ash which keeps the end burning hot....which is not a good idea. That heat translates into a foul taste as the cigar gets shorter and we are aware of what "hotboxing" tobacco tastes like when one constantly pulls/draws ....it burns hot...and while it continues burning hotter we'll get that scorched burnt taste. As the tobacco burns I keep an inch of ash or wait til it falls off which benefits the overall taste and quality.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I like all thirds. Most cigars it's the end of the second third and the last third though. If I've played my cards right, humidity is cooperating, and the cigar was rolled well......The last third is heaven. I'll smoke it till it's incense. Big fan of the Modus for this reason.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Cigary said:


> As the tobacco burns it turns into ash that covers the end of the burning material...the ash will act as an insulator as well as bringing the heat down ...keeping at least an inch of ash cools the end of the cigar. A lot of *hobbyists will constantly flick that ash* which keeps the end burning hot....which is not a good idea. That heat translates into a foul taste as the cigar gets shorter and we are aware of what "hotboxing" tobacco tastes like when one constantly pulls/draws ....it burns hot...and while it continues burning hotter we'll get that scorched burnt taste. As the tobacco burns I keep an inch of ash or wait til it falls off which benefits the overall taste and quality.


Thanks, that makes sense now. You learn something new everyday. I knew about "hotboxing" but didn't know about the ash.

Hello, my name is Mark, I am an ash flicker. I didn't know it was wrong but I am learning...:grin2:


----------



## Tennessee Slim (Mar 24, 2006)

Since I have gotten back into cigars, I have noticed that the last third has been more harsh. But a few years ago I would take everything to the nub. I'm going to follow the tips in this thread and see if that changes my thoughts.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tennessee Slim said:


> Since I have gotten back into cigars, I have noticed that the last third has been more harsh. But a few years ago I would take everything to the nub. I'm going to follow the tips in this thread and see if that changes my thoughts.


Understand that the length of your cigar gets shorter which means the distance for the burning smoke being drawn to your mouth will carry more heat and burning tobacco....so slow down your cadence proportionally as drawing too often will add oxygen to the burn...making it burn hotter....think of old time blacksmithing where air was blown into the fire to make it hotter.....exothermic reaction...tobacco is being burned at a hotter temperature at a shorter distance....that's why our lips start getting hot at the end of our cigars....so keeping the ash longer in the last third helps keep the heat insulated...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mark in wi said:


> Thanks, that makes sense now. You learn something new everyday. I knew about "hotboxing" but didn't know about the ash.
> 
> Hello, my name is Mark, I am an ash flicker. I didn't know it was wrong but I am learning...:grin2:


Don't worry Mark.. I'm a flicker too.. Not as much a flicker but I round off the ash.. I've ruined too many shirts, shorts and chair cushions(damn things are expensive).. But I'm a very slow smoker and I purge often.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Don't worry Mark.. I'm a flicker too.. Not as much a flicker but I round off the ash.. I've ruined too many shirts, shorts and chair cushions(damn things are expensive).. But I'm a very slow smoker and I purge often.


Same here. In fact, slow enough (or maybe just gentle enough on puffing) that I have trouble keeping them lit sometimes. I'm rarely in too much danger of overheating them, and I'd rather make sure my ashes go in the ashtray. But to each their own!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm glad some of you seasoned smokers are flickers, strictly speaking to your time smoking and not to your time on this planet. I have had ash fall on me one too many times lately and have started to ash myself rather than be victim of the ash.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Great advice from Cigary and others. Much appreciated!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Personally, I've learned over the last two years here on the forum is to enjoy the act of smoking a cigar and to ascertain the nuances of a cigar. When a cigar changes in the last 3rd for the better is part of what helps me gauge the quality of the blend. To me the last 3rd is the best part of a good cigar. Some seem bland on the first 2/3rds and wake up on the last 3rd. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

The last third of the last third. There’s nothing like it. I guess I’m just paying more attention at that point


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

@Cigary really seems to be the one in the know on this. Personally I think many factors come into play also. Starting with the construction and bunching techniques, humidity level, the cut, the way the individual draws or pulls on the cigar, and the ash. I try to wait till the ash disengages it self, really does keep the smoke alot cooler. Also some people take a couple of little puff b4 they take the main draw. Sometimes we are rushing to smoke which I learned your better off not even smoking if you're rushed. Personally I enjoy the 2nd third the most and the last 3rd. Many factors come into play by the time you reach the grand finaly. Question is did you, did the manufacturer, did the seller and your humidor align your cigar stars right? Well then...see you all at the top of the third
Great thread by the way.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchMyFuente (Apr 28, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> For me,the last third usually tastes the best &#8230; I have to remember to keep my cadence at the end because the flavor keeps me coming back for more. YMMV
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


@me Here!!! Most of what I smoke gets more pronounced and seems stronger.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pag#11 said:


> @Cigary really seems to be the one in the know on this. Personally I think many factors come into play also. Starting with the construction and bunching techniques, humidity level, the cut, the way the individual draws or pulls on the cigar, and the ash. I try to wait till the ash disengages it self, really does keep the smoke alot cooler. Also some people take a couple of little puff b4 they take the main draw. Sometimes we are rushing to smoke which I learned your better off not even smoking if you're rushed. Personally I enjoy the 2nd third the most and the last 3rd. Many factors come into play by the time you reach the grand finaly. Question is did you, did the manufacturer, did the seller and your humidor align your cigar stars right? Well then...see you all at the top of the third
> Great thread by the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You are tracking as well as any hobbyist on this. Yes, there are variables that all add up...alignment as you put it which add to the best experience possible. I know the brands that smoke best for me...right RH for storage ..etc. Some are fine with just firing up their stogies and smoking it and that's fine. I'm particular with this hobby for 50 years and I know what I like...just like my coffee... like the tires I drive on...etc.☺


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Cigary said:


> You are tracking as well as any hobbyist on this. Yes, there are variables that all add up...alignment as you put it which add to the best experience possible. I know the brands that smoke best for me...right RH for storage ..etc. Some are fine with just firing up their stogies and smoking it and that's fine. I'm particular with this hobby for 50 years and I know what I like...just like my coffee... like the tires I drive on...etc.☺


Thanks for the compliment @Cigary I try not to get to technical with it and over think. Your 50 plus years of smoking has taught me a bunch in such a short time here especially the last few days calibrating my hygroset . Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## LK600 (May 29, 2018)

For me, at least to this point, the last third consistently has been where it's best. Now, Like I have read from others, I have had several "last thirds" that were complete travesty's due to construction, humidity etc. which so ruined my groove.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

I enjoy it all myself, over the years i’ve always had a pace, slow.. lol whether welding, driving, it takes me almost an hour and a half to watch 60 minutes. I puff at about 2 minutes per puff as it just seems to keep things in line, at least for me, I know my cigars are at the humidity I like and normally know what to expect as far as taste and burn, and let the ash fall where it may. I use my cigars to kick life in the arse a lot, and I do it slow because basically it’s the only pace i’ve ever known, thanks, y’all have a goodn..


----------



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

The last 3rd usually got more pepper and spice for me, presumably due to nicotine and tar build up? not sure why but most of the time i get burned out by the time i hit the last 3rd and have no desire to nub them. Personally i'm not a fan of super long smoke time, a 40min to an hour is about as much as i have the patient for, usually i puffed once every 30~40s, that could mean up to 120 puffs total for an hour smoke, which is more than enough to satisfied my craves and nicotine addiction. LOL The only exception are certain CC where i nub to the very last inch.


----------

